# Recon Help



## FeelSomeSteel (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm currently interested in Marine Recon (0321) I've currently taken the asvab twice and haven't got the GT score I needed. (103 being the highest) is there any help or tips you guys can give me for my asvab, and to prepare for BRC. Thank you!


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 19, 2017)

Have you finished high school?  What specific sections were your weakest?


----------



## FeelSomeSteel (Feb 19, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Have you finished high school?  What specific sections were your weakest?


Yes sir I have finished high school. The math sections. Word knowledge was okay,but could've been better.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 19, 2017)

There are some ASVAB study guides out there.

Amazon.com: asvab study guide 2016-2017


----------



## FeelSomeSteel (Feb 19, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> There are some ASVAB study guides out there.
> 
> Amazon.com: asvab study guide 2016-2017



I have bought two asvab books :). They should be arriving sometime this week.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2017)

There are ASVAB study guides online. I found "this" with a simple Google search.

_To *retake the ASVAB* a second time, another one-month wait is required. For any additional retests, a six-month wait is required between retests. The retest policy is the same, regardless of whether the initial test is a student test or an enlistment test._


----------



## FeelSomeSteel (Feb 20, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There are ASVAB study guides online. I found "this" with a simple Google search.
> 
> _To *retake the ASVAB* a second time, another one-month wait is required. For any additional retests, a six-month wait is required between retests. The retest policy is the same, regardless of whether the initial test is a student test or an enlistment test._



Thank you, but I already knew about the asvab retest policy.


----------



## suaveflooder (Feb 20, 2017)

FeelSomeSteel said:


> I have bought two asvab books :). They should be arriving sometime this week.



What books did you get?  I used ASVAB for Dummies and thought it was good.

With math, I think it just comes down to knowing things like order of operations and basic algebra principles.  With most of those, you will gain confidence just by practicing, and when you get one wrong, go back and find out why.  You honestly can't do enough and that's why I thought that ASVAB for Dummies was so good because it had A LOT of practice tests.  When you blow through those, go online like suggested above and knock out some more.

Word knowledge is a completely different animal.  I did well because I read a lot, but I looked over the way the book tells you to learn the words, and I didn't use it's principles once during the test (breaking words down into prefixes, root, and suffixes). 

Best of luck to you!


----------

